# Gifting a mare to be a recipient



## poorchickens (27 May 2014)

After 7 months of trying to get my lame mare sound with no success, I'm trying to find her an alternative career. The idea of her becoming a recipient mare for the embryo transfer process has been suggested and I now have 3 centres interested in her. I think I've decided which centre I would like her to be 'gifted' to, but I'm anxious for many reasons!

Can anyone share their experiences, good or bad?


----------



## Poorlypony (27 May 2014)

My sister gifted a mare to Twemlows (or somewhere sumikar, can't remember). So far as we are aware they are well looked after but you have to appreciate that you have relinquished ownership and no longer have any say over what happens to them. They let her know that she'd successfully carried foals and ultimately they let her know that she'd reached the end of her useful breeding life and they'd put her down. However,  there may be an option when you gift them to have them back at that point.


----------



## Alec Swan (27 May 2014)

I've always been under the impression that recipient mares are generally on loan.  Obviously,  I was wrong.  We did have 2 TB mares which were gifted to us,  and the agreement was that when we'd finished with them,  we'd put them down,  which we did.

We've had several mares loaned to us,  with the deal being that they are cared for to the best of our ability,  that should the choice be between the mare and the foal at parturition,  then the mare will be sacrificed,  that they will be insured with a £5k figure to cover Vet's bills,  and that when their duties are over then they will be returned to their owner,  without any cost,  from the start to the finish.  Every borrowed mare which we've had,  has worked out to the joint satisfaction of the loaner and the borrower.  I'd point out that in the case of borrowed horses,  a written agreement is vital.

We had one borrowed mare who was to reside with the donor mare.  The vet who we used,  who was a complete incompetant,  subsequently told me that he had to dope the wretched creature before he could take any swabs!  She was very soon returned to her owner,  who grudgingly accepted that she could be 'A little difficult'!!  Difficult?  She was a witch,  and totally unsuitable!

Regarding mares which are out on loan,  I would think it highly likely that many will be saddened at the possible poor state of their mare when she's returned.  Sometimes mares will drop away when they're feeding foals,  and at weaning,  they may not look as well as they did when they left their owners.  

The selection of Recipient mares is as vital as is that of their owners,  and the Donor mare,  too.  Far too many,  and often those who should know better,  dismiss the Recipient mare as no more than a vessel to carry a foal.  Predictably,  those who embark on ET,  often learn the hard way.

Alec.


----------



## Hexx (27 May 2014)

My sister's mare went to Newmarket - to Professor Twink Allen at Newmarket's facility.  We had a look around and they told us all about the facility and what they did.  It was really interesting - all the mares looked extremely well.  They had a couple of stallions - a TB and a Section D for specific testing.

Unforutnatey, the unit closed due to the lack of funding - Amber was already out on loan to a show producer, so she stayed there with another mare from the unit - the Unit were devestated to have to close down, but let everyone know where their mares were and did ask if we wanted her back - unfortunately we were not in a positon to do so, so she was signed over to the show producer, and we lost contact at that point.


----------



## Bedlam (27 May 2014)

I've had a couple of mares from Twemlows and they've both been in lovely condition and well looked after. Just as a word of warning to echo Alec, however, when I sent them back at weaning it was particularly noted how well they were and how well they had been looked after whilst with us (they are treated as my own and are looked after with regards to feet/teeth etc - I couldn't imagine doing anything else if I'm honest). I was thanked specifically for this. Makes me think that not all recip mares are well looked after when they are out even if Twemlows do a grand job themselves. 

When one of them colicked a few times before giving birth and it looked as if things were not going to plan I had the discussion with my vet that if it came to it the foal was more important to save than the mare....I think that would be the standard attitude for any recip mare.

Just things to be aware of. On balance, if I were in your situation I would be happy to send my mare to Twemlows if they want her. They have a very good life there with a guaranteed end point - no danger of being passed from pillar to post in ever decreasing circles.


----------



## Equi (27 May 2014)

If she is lame are you sure she can handle the strain?


----------



## poorchickens (27 May 2014)

Thanks for your replies everyone!

She is paddock sound and unlevel in constant work. The ET centre have others with her issues and their / my vets are happy with her ability to carry a foal. 

I'm not in a position to be able to keep a lawn mower and don't want her to be passed about hence this being an idea. She's young and could potentially have up to 8 years of a new job being a recipient. 

Food for thought, so thanks again


----------

